# awit vs. kanta



## tanzhang

Mayroon bang ibang salita kaysa sa kanta?
Is there a different word rather than kanta?
Pareho ba yung awit sa kanta?


----------



## kios_01

Parehas lang sila ng ibig-sabihin.

Ang salitang *kantá* ay galing sa Espanyol: "cantar" (to sing).
Ang salitang *awit* ay ang orihinal na Tagalog.


----------



## tanzhang

kios_01 said:


> Parehas lang sila ng ibig-sabihin.
> 
> Ang salitang *kantá* ay galing sa Espanyol: &quot;cantar&quot; (to sing).
> Ang salitang *awit* ay ang orihinal na Tagalog.



pero yung awit has a stronger meaning diba??


----------



## kios_01

Hmmm. I wouldn't call it "stronger."

Siguro, it would convey a more formal tone. Malalim na Tagalog kasi. Hindi ko na nga naririnig yan ngayon. Sa Manila ako nakatira ha. Ewan ko lang sa mga Tagalog-speaking provinces.


----------



## moonshine

The awit is a form of Filipino poetry. Its literal translation into English is "song," although in the context of poetry, it is closer to the narrative.

This is from Wikipedia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awit


----------



## tanzhang

Salamat po sa inyong lahat ^ ^


----------

